# Happy Hanukkah



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)

*I am a bit late, It Started Tuesday.

*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2017)

Happy Hanukkah! I'm not Jewish but boy do I love those Potato latkes! I have a great recipe and when the kids were little we always had them on Hanukkah. I'm sure they were a bit confused but we all enjoyed dinner during Hanukkah.


----------

